# Quarantine



## 808tiel (Jan 16, 2011)

How do you quarantine a new bird and how long do you do it for? I just got a male whiteface cinnamon and he's about a year old. I have them separated in different cage in different rooms is there anything else I should know about?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It lasts 30 days


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Make sure to wash your hands in between each bird.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

This is a _great_ thread:http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10824 

if you haven't already read it I recommend you do so!


----------

